
Jack Dorsey Has No Clue What He Wants - minimaxir
https://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/jack-dorsey-twitter-interview_us_5c3e2601e4b01c93e00e2a00
======
vesche
Can we blacklist Huffington Post here? The large majority of their articles
are low effort garbage. Also, is this website load terrible on mobile for
anyone else?

~~~
smt88
This is a Q&A with Dorsey. It’s as relevant as one of his tweet storms, which
have appeared on HN many times.

Also, this particular article is not low-effort.

